# Kanthal wire?



## Lex Aer (9/6/16)

Want to give coil building a go, specifically clapton coils. I think I need clapton wire in the following gauges 26 and 32. Any vendors have stock and am I right in my assumption regarding the gauges of the clapton wire. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Vapers Corner (10/6/16)

@Lex Aer. We have the clapton wire you are referring to in stock:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...re-26awg-32awg-745?category=94&search=clapton

So few things regarding clapton wire. 

* The 26 gauge is the core wire. The 32 guage is the wire wrapped around the core wire. 
* The idea of clapton coils is that more surface area of wire is touching the cotton and therefore better flavour. 
* It has become popular because it allows for 'bigger' builds without dropping the resistance of the coil too low. 
* The electricity follows the path of least resistance, so only the core wire heats from the battery. The outside wire is heated by the core wire heating up. What this means is that for coil resistance calculation, you can only use the core wire for calculation. 
In this case, resistance will be the same for 26 gauge, 5 wraps than it is for clapton 26 & 32, 5 wraps (slight difference because of the diameter of the clapton wire)
* Because the core wire heats up and that heats the outside wire, more wattage is usually needed as this increases ramp up time

Hope this helps

We have more clapton type wires on link below: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/accessories-wire-94?search=clapton

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

